# Where to buy those rubber things to reduce Fan Noise



## ASRockIQ (Jul 30, 2009)

Hey Guys, i just called Computers Unlimited asking if they supplied those but they said they didn't and it's likely no other Computer stores in the area sold them. where can i buy them? the guy and me figured they'd normally be sold in a Computer Build Kit.

*Edit:* what i'm actually asking about are those Rubber round things you slide onto screws. i may be asking for the wrong thing here to reduce the noise. those mentioned below maybe what i'm looking for.


----------



## AKlass (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...=BESTMATCH&Description=noise+dampener&x=0&y=0 
all i could find on the egg


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=60_127

They got a pretty large assortment there.  Good place.  I ordered a lot of obscure parts from them that Newegg doesn't carry.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 30, 2009)

any advice what to get guys? i'm sorta new on to using this stuff? what should i get? Thanks! Basically my 4 Fans Top and Side Panels are making the most noise.

Looking at THIS for now. anything else i would need would be great!


----------



## Meecrob (Jul 30, 2009)

think you mean rubber fan rivits
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sounddampening.html

sidewinder rocks, got my 2x Arctic Silver Ceramique CMQ-22G 22 Gram Syringe's for 13bucks shipped quite some time back, not gonna run out for a very very long time 

my cpu cooler and some fans and other stuff are from them as well, great company


----------



## ASRockIQ (Jul 30, 2009)

idk if the Rubber Fan Rivets will hold up my 120MM Fans on the Side Panel and Top of the Case (Those hold up my 92MM Fan on my CPU Heatsink though just fine but still... idk how well they will hold).  the Noise Isolator 120MM Fan Vibration Dampener kit  looks good and cheap (Cheaper then other sites  )


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2009)

Meecrob said:


> think you mean rubber fan rivits
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/sounddampening.html
> 
> sidewinder rocks, got my 2x Arctic Silver Ceramique CMQ-22G 22 Gram Syringe's for 13bucks shipped quite some time back, not gonna run out for a very very long time
> ...



Thats were i got mine from..  Make sure you get them just send them 1st class too ( 13oz limit ).  Save you a few pennys.


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2009)

Go to hardware store. Buy rubber washers of the correct size.


----------



## animal007uk (Jul 30, 2009)

i was just reading this and before i got to the last post by erocker i was also thinking the same about washers, almost all hardware stores sell washers. a few rubber ones for the size you need should work just fine


----------



## coodiggy (Jul 30, 2009)

Maybe two small fat 0-rings per screw? one between the screw/case and one between the case/fan, you may need longer fan screws to do that. Edit, just read the previous posts; the flat rubber washer would be better since it would have less space between the case and the fan.


----------



## d3fct (Aug 1, 2009)

have a look here, these guys have almost everything, there from near me in ny i get 1-2 day delivery.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l2/g47/c111/list/p1/Fan_Accessories-Fan_Silencers.html


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 1, 2009)

will THIS kit be any good? those big Blue Rubber Foam Screws look good to use on my Fans. what are those Sheets for though in the kit?


----------



## d3fct (Aug 1, 2009)

what fans exactly are you tryin to mount, open chassis, closed chassis, im assuming 120mm case fans? that kit u picked there looks to do a buncha stuff hard drive anti vibe kit, fan silencers, the sheets look to be just foam for absorbing vibration of cd/dvd-roms, hard drives, etc.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 1, 2009)

well, my Case the Cooler Master 590 takes dust in a lot and the Side Panel door or the metal of the whole case is sorta flimsy. my 4 120MM Fans are causing a lot of noise that i don't like. i've been looking into getting a Fan Controller but don't have the money for that. mainly what i want for now is Fan Filters and to get a Fan Controller and some type of screw that will reduce this noise. Fan Filters i can get, it's the screws that i'm searching for (don 't know what kind to get).


----------



## d3fct (Aug 1, 2009)

ok i follow you, im not sure if they will work on a side door fan, ive never used the rubber screws i do have the rubber gasket type ones on the 2x120's inside my case, and on my radiator i have noiseblocker fans they have  rubber corners for screw mounts. could always swap them out for quieter fans if your gonna slow them down with a controller.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 1, 2009)

meh, those Rubber Fan Gaskets... don't those go towards where the screws go? if so i can buy both those and the Fan Filter i have in my list. i'll buy a Fan Controller once i get paid again.

THESE are the Fan Filters i'll be buying


----------



## d3fct (Aug 1, 2009)

lol, yes they go between fan and case, dont think theres much quieting 4x120 fans besides slower speeds, you wont be able to tell diff with rubber mount i dont think... if there as loud as mine, didnt seem to help any in my case.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 1, 2009)

lol, yeah but i would think i would only need 3 Fan Filters. two for my 120MM on the Side Panel Door and one on the Front Fan. the two top Fans won't need it i don't think since all they are doing is blowing air out. but yeah i guess just a Fan Controller will do fine. o well...


----------



## d3fct (Aug 1, 2009)

yea i think thats probly the most sensible thing


----------

